# Things stuck to Tuxedo Urchin



## hunzyb

Hello.

I have a new Tuxedo Urchin in my 30 gal reef tank. It's been quite entertaining to see things get stuck to it as it wanders around the tank. Lately though it seems a little excessive. He's now got some mushroom coral stuck to him.

I was wondering if it would be wise to help remove some stuff, or is it safe to just leave it the way he is.

Thanks,
Brandon.


----------



## budahrox

I'm by no means an expert but have heard that the more stuff they pick up the healthier & happy they are.
If so, sounds like your guy is doing very well.
Cheers!!!


----------



## beaux

No idea but he is just cool as a cat poot!


----------



## sdfish223

I always just let mine carry whatever it happened too pick up, never seemed to be hurting anything.


----------



## Rastapus

It is correct, carrying around items with them is a sign of health. All good.


----------



## Keri

Mine carries all sorts of junk around, he seems to prefer bits of algae clip (which he disassembles) and zoanthids


----------



## effox

That looks annoying actually. Glad I didn't grab one from J&L, I'd be rather frustrated with them jacking stuff.


----------



## Keri

effox said:


> That looks annoying actually. Glad I didn't grab one from J&L, I'd be rather frustrated with them jacking stuff.


Yeah, especially in a frag tank 

Not too much he can mess with in the tank I have now but my old one (not a tuxedo but one if the "coloured" ones from J&l) grew giant and charged thru my frag rack like godzilla on a bad day


----------



## fkshiu

I call this "Le Toupee":


----------



## beaux

Baaaaahahaha! So cool i must have one! I have no frag rack and theres 55 galons of reef stuff to cover himself with!


----------



## hunggi74

fkshiu said:


> I call this "Le Toupee":


that's gotta be one of the funniest captions I've seen ever!!! :bigsmile::lol:


----------



## bvlester

Looks like he is trying to run away. Ha ha.


----------

